
Show HN: A Visual of My Personal Finance Journey - mattehr
Hey HN.<p>After recently getting my financial &#x27;shit&#x27; together. I decided to build a tool to track my financial journey. Thought it&#x27;d be fun to be a &#x27;fly on the wall&#x27; especially when most finance content seems to be all fluff.<p>Give it a look. www.firefocused.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;gomattehr
======
jen729w
Clickable:
[https://www.firefocused.com/u/gomattehr](https://www.firefocused.com/u/gomattehr)

~~~
mattehr
️Thanks!

------
TomK32
Congratulations, my reasons for doing budget-fox.com aren't that much
different, though I wouldn't do it publicly.

You should focus on the content and guides for a while.

